# Bad Pet Store Conditions



## crobbins2009 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello,

I went to a local pet store today and they had hedgehogs and the conditions that they are being kept in is horrible. They must have had 10 hedgehogs and they were all in 10 gallon tanks. Two adult males were being kept together in a 10 gal, 4 baby females in one 10 gal together, and then 2 baby males in another 10 gal together. I also saw two more in the back in a 10 gal together. This just seems ridiculous to me. I also noticed they were using pine and one of the babies had a huge sore on her stomach. I tried telling them that hedgehogs cannot use pine and if they would like to use wood shavings they should use aspen instead, but they just sort of ignored me.

I just feel so bad for these little guys, and I am wondering if there is anything that can be done. Also, is there a way for me to check to see if they are usda licensed? As I understand it all pet stores that sell hedgehogs must be licensed. Is this correct? I had thought about breeding two of my hedgehogs and when I contacted the USDA they told me that I wasn't required to be licensed since I didn't have more than 3 females, but I know the rules for pet stores are different. I also highly doubt that whoever is selling to this pet store is USDA licensed, and if they have this many at one time, I'm wondering how many females they have and what conditions they are being kept in.

Any suggestions on what I can do is greatly appreciated


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

From what I know. U need proof. So take some pics. Go to the nearest local shelter. If they find it "absolutely below minimum" they might take action. And I know from there they can have the store looked into and yes if it does meet criteria they take the animals from the store. Getting someone to take your concerns seriously is another issue

U might think. A 10 gallon is not appropriate. 99% of HEDGIE owners here would jump on that train and agree with u in a heartbeat. But PETSHOP. They do do things differently. And sad as it is? So long as the animal is able to STAND on its hind legs (assuming the animal is capable of such) walk a few paces, has food (and it can be wrong species so long as it's somewhat nutritionally sufficient) and has water. There is not a whole lot that will be done. If the hogs were fighting. Yes. If they aren't. 2,3,4. Nothing will be done. I know it's upsetting. It's part of petshops. I'm thankful. The place that opened up two yrs ago near me. Has appropriate cages and food for all animals. Dozens of prepped clean spare tanks. Two dwarfs hams to a tank. Right wheels. Clean water. Cages are cleaned out twice a week. And the store doesn't smell. Not even the ferret cage. U can stand inches from it and sniff. No smells. But sadly. Not all petshops are like that. 
But u can try. And tell someone. U never know. They may of already gotten complains about them. And escaped once. Maybe with yours. They will look into it again and his time they won't get away with it. It doesn't hurt. To try.


----------

